# Best work of each quarter century (1501-2025) + some bonuses



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'm posting this 5 years too early...

So it would be fun you could select one work from each of the 21 periods:

1. 1501-1525
2. 1526-1550
3. 1551-1575
4. 1576-1600
5. 1601-1625
6. 1626-1650
7. 1651-1675
8. 1676-1700
9. 1701-1725
10. 1726-1750
11. 1751-1775
12. 1776-1800
13. 1801-1825
14. 1826-1850
15. 1851-1875
16. 1876-1900
17. 1901-1925
18. 1926-1950
19. 1951-1975
20. 1976-2000
21. 2001-2025

Optionally you could also make entries for these periods:

-9. Beginning of time - 1001BC
-8. 1000BC - 1BC
-7. 1-500
-6. 501-750
-5. 751-1000
-4. 1001-1100
-3. 1101-1200
-2. 1201-1300
-1. 1301-1400
0. 1401-1500

I think that would be interesting especially because it would force us to think of very early, and also very late (contemporary) music.

So it's 21 + 10... in total 31. *But just one work per period.*


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Might not the best, just my favourites:
1101 -	1200	Jaufré Rudel: Lanquan li jorn [12th c.]
1201 -	1300	Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
1301 -	1400	Machaut: Motets [14th century]
1401 -	1500	Dufay: Isorhythmic motets [15th century]
1501 -	1525	Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [1515c]
1526 -	1550	Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
1551 -	1575	Ortiz: Recercadas del Trattado de Glosas [1553]
1576 -	1600	Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae [1597]
1601 -	1625	Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610]
1626 -	1650	Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea [1642]
1651 -	1675	Cavalli: La Calisto [1651]
1676 -	1700	Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo [probably c. 1698]
1701 -	1725	Vivaldi: The Four Seasons [1725]
1726 -	1750	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 [1734]
1751 -	1775	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun" [1772](esp. No.2 & 3)
1776 -	1800	Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
1801 -	1825	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
1826 -	1850	Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
1851 -	1875	Verdi: Aida [1871]
1876 -	1900	Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
1901 -	1925	Puccini: Madama Butterfly [1904]
1926 -	1950	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]
1951 -	1975	Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
1976 -	2000	Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus for viola, bassoon, and piano [1984]
2001 -	2025	Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1101-1200 Hildegard von Bingen: Heaven and Earth
1201-1300 ?Celano Dies Irae
1301-1400 Machaut Messe de Notre Dame
1401-1500 Dufay Missa L'Homme Arme
1501-1525: Josquin Missa Pange Lingua

1551-1575 Tallis Spem in Alium
1576-1600 Byrd Mass for Four Voices
1601-1625 Monteverdi Vespers
1626-1650 Monteverdi Madrigals Book VIII
1651-1675 Schutz Magnificat
1676-1700 Purcell Dido and Aeneas
1701-1725 Bach Cello Suites
1726-1750 Bach B Minor Mass
1751-1775 Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1 in C
1776-1800 Mozart Piano Concerto No. 24
1801-1825 Beethoven String Quartet No. 15
1826-1850 Beethoven String Quartet No. 14
1851-1875 Brahms A German Requiem
1876-1900 Bruckner Symphony No. 8
1901-1925 Mahler Symphony No. 9
1926-1950 Schoenberg Moses und Aron
1951-1975 Shostakovich Symphony No. 10
1976-2000 Schnittke Symphony No. 2
2001-2025 Richter Vivaldi Recomposed


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting exercise I think. Here are my current favorites for each quarter century:

1. 1501-1525 Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua (1515c)
2. 1526-1550 (Unsure)
3. 1551-1575 Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (1562?)
4. 1576-1600 Byrd: Mass for Four Voices (1593)
5. 1601-1625 Gesualdo: Madrigali Libro Sesto (1611)
6. 1626-1650 Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea (1643)
7. 1651-1675 Lully: Miserere mei Deus (1664)
8. 1676-1700 Purcell: King Arthur (1691)
9. 1701-1725 Vivaldi: Il Cimento dell'Armonia e dell'Inventione (1725)
10. 1726-1750 Bach: Mass in B minor (1749)
11. 1751-1775 Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (1762)
12. 1776-1800 Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (1791)
13. 1801-1825 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" (1824)
14. 1826-1850 Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 (1826)
15. 1851-1875 Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (1859)
16. 1876-1900 Wagner: Parsifal (1882)
17. 1901-1925 Mahler: Symphony No. 9 (1909)
18. 1926-1950 Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet (1938)
19. 1951-1975 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20. 1976-2000 Williams: Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
21. 2001-2025 Shore: The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

-4. 1001-1100 Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina [early 11th cent.]
-3. 1101-1200 Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum [c. 1151]
-2. 1201-1300 Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
-1. 1301-1400 Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune [c. 1340]
0. 1401-1500 Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum [15th cent.] 
1. 1501-1525 Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515]
2. 1526-1550 Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
3. 1551-1575 Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli [c. 1562]
4. 1576-1600 Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
5. 1601-1625 Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares [1604] 
6. 1626-1650 Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
7. 1651-1675 Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española [1674]
8. 1676-1700 Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas [c. 1676]
9. 1701-1725 Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
10. 1726-1750 Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
11. 1751-1775 Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell" [1772]
12. 1776-1800 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 [1798]
13. 1801-1825 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
14. 1826-1850 Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
15. 1851-1875 Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
16. 1876-1900 Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885] 
17. 1901-1925 Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
18. 1926-1950 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941]
19. 1951-1975 Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144 [1974]
20. 1976-2000 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
21. 2001-2025 Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Since this is neither a game nor a poll, it is in the wrong sub-forum. You would probably get more response if you ask a mod or admin to move it to the general classical discussion forum.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Well, I thought it's more like some game, but nevermind... if any mod is reading this, and if they agree... please move it to the main forum! Thanks.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

ZJovicic said:


> Well, I thought it's more like some game, but nevermind... if any mod is reading this, and if they agree... please move it to the main forum! Thanks.


I moved the thread.

We've had a few threads similar to this one but certainly never extending as far back. I always find it hard to select works because it's so easy to forget many works that one might substitute instead of the one chosen. I suppose after seeing many suggestions I would be easier to select a set myself.


----------

